
Massacre at Huế - sebastianconcpt
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Massacre_at_Huế
======
sebastianconcpt
_A number of U.S. and South Vietnamese authorities as well as a number of
journalists who investigated the events took the discoveries, along with other
evidence, as proof that a large-scale atrocity had been carried out in and
around Huế during its four-week occupation. The killings were perceived as
part of a large-scale purge of a whole social stratum, including anyone
friendly to American forces in the region._

